# My new project and creative venture



## midphase (Apr 19, 2011)

As many of you know, I've been composing music for film and TV here in Los Angeles for quite some time. As a composer I have the opportunity to work with a bunch of directors and really catch a glimpse into what their approach is to making a movie. I've long been fascinated with film as art, and while my passion is music, I see myself as a filmmaker first and foremost.

Last year I started writing a script for a feature film based on a sci/fi idea that I had. In January of this year (with lots of support from friends and colleagues), I decided to isolate a portion of the script into a short form script and try my hand at directing a project. Next month, I'll be directing Appntmnt: a short film about inevitability and I am very excited at the idea of crafting something in its entirety. 

In order to help finance the short (which will require among many things, shooting permits which are very expensive here in Los Angeles), I started a Kickstarter.com campaign to raise part of the budget, and yes...contrary to my general stance I'll be working for free, but at least it'll be for a cool guy 

Here are some links that I hope you'll all click on to find out a bit more about this project and my plan to realize it:

http://www.appntmnt.com/

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/156 ... vitability

If you feel like donating a few bucks to the project, it is very appreciated. If you don't, that is totally cool also. 

If you want to support the film and see how it all unfolds, please "friend" the project page on Facebook or follow the Twitter feed or subscribe to the newsletter.

https://www.facebook.com/appntmnt

http://twitter.com/#!/appntmntmovie



Many thanks!


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 19, 2011)

The site looks great and already the music sounds tremendous. :D 

Good luck!


----------



## midphase (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you Stephen. 

At the very least I view this as a very educational experience which will help me get a better understanding of what goes on inside the mind of a director. To some degree, I would encourage as many composers as possible to try their hand at directing something....anything, just to gain better understanding of who they work for.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Apr 20, 2011)

Go Kays go!

Colin


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 20, 2011)

A very cool idea, Kay! Good luck!!!


----------



## midphase (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'm very energized by this new development in my artistic career.

If you can, please help me get the word out through the social-sphere...especially since I'm hoping to get enough people to pitch in to my Kickstarter campaign to help out with some of the crazy expenses needed to get even a small modest short like this off the ground!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/156 ... vitability


;-0   ;-0


----------



## Markus S (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the music, but PLEASE let a beat kick in at some point, I'm waiting for it all the time.  A bit of a pity there are no real strings around. Looks like a nice project - good luck with it!


----------

